# Turbo Ga doesn't boost past 10psi



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok.. so my stock actuator is set to 8psi. using my greddy boost controller.. i can only seem to get 10psi....thats it.. the car will not boost higher then that. 

car seems to run fine. but yet i still feel its running hotter then normal... it doesn't break 200 F.. under boost it stays as low as 188 but is usually around 192-194. 

previously the car usually boosted to 12 psi.. while maintiaing about 177 F under boost.

what would be causing the car not to pust more boost? besides double checking for vacuum leaks... could ignition tming be an issue?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> Ok.. so my stock actuator is set to 8psi. using my greddy boost controller.. i can only seem to get 10psi....thats it.. the car will not boost higher then that.
> 
> car seems to run fine. but yet i still feel its running hotter then normal... it doesn't break 200 F.. under boost it stays as low as 188 but is usually around 192-194.
> 
> ...


Pressure test the system! Also how is your thermostat and did you bleed the cooling system per the FSM? There are several steps to follow, I recommend you do all of them.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

today i played with the timing. and i noticed that it was to far advanced.i finally had time to clean it up a bit and i retarded the timing.. after doing this.. i let the car idle a bit. the car idled up to about 195.. fans came on.. and then the temp lowered to 188. i was very happy to see this.. i took it for a ride.. boost was back again. i was boosting to 12psi no probs. great. water temp was at 180. i had to do a few things.. the car sat for about an hour.. i started it back up.. and while driving. the same thing happened again.. temp climied and stayd at 195.. at idle it hit 197.. fans came on at 195 but did not help to lower the water temp. this is mind boggling.. now ive read how to much advance timing can cuase higher temps but can retarded timing do the same.. becuase since it was late when i adjusted the timing. so its possibly that its retarded a bit to much.
i have wating to be installed the intake spacers, new thermostat, this week.. i also know that my egr connectint to the upper intake pleneum is leakng. i intend to fix the leaks, change thermostat, and flush coolant as FSM recommends.. and also make sure timing is where its supposed to be.

is here anything else that could cuase high temps?.. im not losing any coolant at all.. 
compression in all cylinders is wonderful. no smoke anywhere.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> now ive read how to much advance timing can cuase higher temps but can retarded timing do the same.


Absolutely. In fact retarded timing will cause even higher EGT's than advanced timing. Just look at the way most turbo anti-lag systems are engineered... the ignition timing is retarded and more fuel is injected into the engine...the EGT's are so high the fuel ignites inside the exhaust pipe, spooling the turbo.

I recently saw a friend's Supra do exactly this, the turbo and manifold were glowing red during dynoing, so he retarded the timing. This made it glow even more, and then the engine began detonating and he melted a few plugs. He was truly surprised to see that _advancing _the timing made the car stop detonating!

Bob


----------

